# Top youngers coaches??



## KONI (May 13, 2017)

Hi everyone! Was wondering who you all feel are the top youngers coaches and at what clubs in terms of player development?? Specifically 09, 08, and 07 age groups in central and south Orange County....thanks!


----------



## KONI (May 13, 2017)

KONI said:


> Hi everyone! Was wondering who you all feel are the top youngers coaches and at what clubs in terms of player development?? Specifically 09, 08, and 07 age groups in central and south Orange County....thanks!


For girls....sorry forgot to add that part


----------



## Night Owl (May 13, 2017)

Young and cute for all the mom's to appreciate while sitting on sidelines or great trainers?


----------



## KONI (May 15, 2017)

Actually looking for some serious opinions and advice on which are the top coaches in terms of developing players for girls from birth years or 2009 - 2007...


----------



## chargerfan (May 15, 2017)

KONI said:


> Actually looking for some serious opinions and advice on which are the top coaches in terms of developing players for girls from birth years or 2009 - 2007...


What part of so cal are you in?


----------



## KONI (May 15, 2017)

Looking for anything advice in central and south Orange County


----------



## Soccerlife (May 15, 2017)

I would also love to hear some recommendations


----------



## Buddhabman (May 16, 2017)

If you lived in LA/Valley Area I would recommend Christian Monroe from Pateadors LA


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 16, 2017)

Cody Ambrose at Strikers OC seemed like a good coach when we played them.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 16, 2017)

KONI said:


> Hi everyone! Was wondering who you all feel are the top youngers coaches and at what clubs in terms of player development?? Specifically 09, 08, and 07 age groups in central and south Orange County....thanks!


Many like PA (formerly of OC Strikers) at Slammers.


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2017)

Jimmy Turner at MV Strikers is excellent.


----------



## KONI (May 16, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Many like PA (formerly of OC Strikers) at Slammers.


Yeah PA seems to be very well liked!


----------

